# New registered doe kid!!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I would like to introduce Solar Flare! She is out of my very first registered buck and doe. I'm super excited to see how she grows. She's small but a little chunky monkey. Her sire comes from mcr and eggs lines. The picture of her site is from when he was being shown. What are your guys thoughts??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous!  Very cool! Congrats! There's one more case of traditional x traditional that produced color. I'm totally trying that this year. I've got a trad. doe bred to a trad. buck and am expecting triplets paint does. LOL My paints bred to paints give me trad. bucks.... so.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you!! She is such a character. And very affectionate. I know how that is I bred a couple solid goats and got traditional kids. I may be jumping the gun but I'm thinking about ai ing her next year.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Love the goat!!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...she is cute! Congrats!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What a cutie!

I had a traditional black headed Boer buck with one black spot on his withers. He threw a rainbow of colors in his kids, no matter what the mother was! Solid blacks, paints, solid reds, dapple to name a few. His red son with a broken belt did the same!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Cute  Congrats. I love the markings!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I love the sire he is very cool.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How is she growing?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks she is growing really good I'll have to get a pic up, when it stops snowing.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Can you get a pic yet?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes sorry I forgot to get one! But here she is!!!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

So cute!!!


----------

